# Vasquez



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

He's putting up some sick numbers this season but how happy are Pelicans fans with Vasquez as their starting PG going forward?

He's a pretty crafty scorer and shoots the ball decently well... But there's nothing really special about him. Overall as a playmaker he is extremely limited, mainly due to a lack athleticism (but also skill, I think). I think a team is going to end up giving him a contract that they'll regret.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like what Vazquez brings to the team. In my mind he is a great back up PG. He is a player that is going to be our starter for a while, but I hope to bring in a more skilled PG in the future. Vasquez has a lot of intangibles you want on your team though, all while being productive.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd love to have him as a backup PG. With that said though, he's having a pretty nice season. Going into the season, I don't think anyone saw him playing this well up to this point. Sometimes he tends to go away from things to play a little hero ball and lots of times he just doesn't seem to have the floor general vision that I'd want out of my starting PG.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suspect that Vasquez could back up both guard spots and maybe play in a lot of three guard lineups. He has good size, although he'd have trouble matching up with a lot of two's. He should probably be your sixth man playing around 25 minutes per night, but it'd take a quality starter to keep him off the floor


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We have been spoiled by superb PG play with CP3. Almost anyone would look bad by comparison. I hope we look for a true PG in this upcoming draft.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Kidd said:


> He's putting up some sick numbers this season but how happy are Pelicans fans with Vasquez as their starting PG going forward?
> 
> He's a pretty crafty scorer and shoots the ball decently well... But there's nothing really special about him. Overall as a playmaker he is extremely limited, mainly due to a lack athleticism (but also skill, I think).* I think a team is going to end up giving him a contract that they'll regret.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

LA68 said:


> Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > He's putting up some sick numbers this season but how happy are Pelicans fans with Vasquez as their starting PG going forward?
> ...


----------

